# Orfina Mkii - Review



## adrian

I had some problems with my computer and unfortunately I lost some data so I must apologize for the huge picture but I donâ€™t have a resize software tool yet. I will link the rest of the pictures but I must show my beautie donâ€™t I?


















This is the Orfina MKII, one of the nicest and underrated watches on the market, for those who enjoy the style. Due to copyright issues, Orfina (Uhrenschmiede Grenchen) advertise their watches with â€œRoyal Navyâ€ on the dial but there are some models with â€œOrfinaâ€. Donâ€™t know why they do it and it is a bit confusing, anyway is the same company behind both labels.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Box1.jpg

The box is very nice, made from aluminum and measures 15cmW/11cmL/6.5cmH (width, length and height).

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Box2.jpg

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Box3.jpg

You can see the confusion inside where is written â€œRoyal Navyâ€ while the watch is â€œOrfinaâ€.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Dial1.jpg

The watch dial is nothing spectacular, there are many with the same identical type but the technical data makes it stand over the crowd. It has an ETA 2824-2 chronometer grade movement and an antimagnetic case rated to 100,000Amp. The hour and minute hands and the markings at 12, 6 and 9 are tritium.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Dial2.jpg

From the pictures you can see that the hands are filled and not painted, so they are made in true military style. The diameter is 42mm with a non screw-down crown. If you were to drive a parallel between this model and an IWC MKII/XV you will not see many differences. The IWC has a screw-down crown with a WR 60m and the diameter is 38mm. Maybe there are also differences in case/dial/movement finish or polish but hardly to justify a price 3 times higher.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Front2.jpg

From my personal experience I must say that I wore this watch since I got it in January and I donâ€™t feel like change it. It is a true manâ€™s watch capable of taking shocks and knocks. I had it at work every day where it was continuously hammered but the timekeeping is spotless.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Front3.jpg

Conclusion: If you like this style but cannot afford to pay the brand, then this is the watch for you. It has very high performances for an honest price, you canâ€™t go wrong with it. There are however some drawbacks for me: the non screw-down crown prevents it for being the â€˜perfect watchâ€™ but if I will ever own an IWC be sure it wonâ€™t come close to water, thatâ€™s for sure. Also the size: at 42mm is a bit big for my wrist but still in the acceptable range of not looking ridiculous. Another thing is that the bracelet is a â€œdirt catcherâ€, donâ€™t know how but I need to wash the bracelet every day after work, didnâ€™t see this with my SMP worn in the same conditions.

http://webhome.idirect.com/~adriensandu/Orfina_Bracelet.jpg

To finally end it, I enjoy the watch a lot, it has proven the quality in both timekeeping and shock resistance. I left it (unintentionally) on my speakers or close to TV many times and nothing happened so I guess it is antimagnetic after all. Thanks for reading.


----------



## JoT

Nice Adrian









I am going to have to buy another one I think









The name change thing is confusing, I did read somewhere that the current owners did not have the rights to use the Orfina name in some countries, hence the introduction of Royal Navy. In the UK Orfina can still be used and I think you can still order a "purist" Orfina labelled watch. I can't remember where I read it though


----------



## Mrcrowley

Great review Adrian.

As the owner of the watch before Jot..............

The dial bearing Orfina instead of Royal Navy is rarer. It's not done no more, AFAIK.

Jot has jazzed it up. I wore it on a strap. Jot also acquired the steel box.

Enjoy!


----------



## rodiow

zoiks ! thats one nice big watch !, it must be huge look at how it dwarfs those two blokes in the picture !


----------



## adrian

Correction: the markings at 12, 6, 9 AND 3 are luminous (but you all noticed that, I'm sure).


----------



## adrian

rodiow said:


> zoiks ! thats one nice big watch !, it must be huge look at how it dwarfs those two blokes in the picture !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










She can stomp on you and let you flat!


----------



## adrian

Thank you JoT and RLT for offering me the posibility to own such a beautiful watch.


----------



## JoT

adrian said:


> Thank you JoT and RLT for offering me the posibility to own such a beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It's a pleasure Adrian ....









I have been looking at the GMT version (not the limited edition GMT though) ....Hmmmmm


----------



## JoT

What do you think?


----------



## adrian

I like more the LE; cheaper too.


----------



## mat

Looks good, I'd maybe prefer it with silver hands though.


----------



## JoT

adrian said:


> I like more the LE; cheaper too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Adrian I have ordered the standard two-time zone model "Royal Navy Pilot MkII"... I thought hard and long about the LE but the dial has too much writing on it ... its a shame it would be nice to have a chronometer version.


----------



## adrian

Congratulations!

One thing about the MKII is she looks better in reality than many of the web pictures (except yours, and now mine of course







) so I can hardly wait for you to show it off.







I agree about the writing on the LE GMT, the Orfina I have has even less writings and it still bugs me. Why they need on the dial "Military MarkII" beats me off, I could live easily without it. Keep us updated.


----------

